# [INFO] Safari 3 no good with Speedstream 4100 DSL modem



## sparky672 (Mar 6, 2008)

After two days of pulling out my hair and almost buying a new DSL modem, I've discovered another issue with Safari 3.

*It seems that if you try to access the Siemens SpeedStream 4100 DSL modem's GUI with Safari 3, you will not be able to enter any data, make any changes, or upload new firmware.*

When you are prompted for this modem's 10 digit access code, it says "_invalid access code_".

When you are prompted for the login/pw, it says "_invalid entries_".

After many hours of frustration, I connected this modem to a Windows PC and suddenly no more problems.  Now finally suspecting a Mac browser issue, I tried FireFox 2 on the Mac and it works perfectly fine.

I used to be able to access the SS 4100 GUI just fine with the older version of Safari.

Safari 2 Mac - OK
*Safari 3 Mac - NO GOOD*
FireFox 2 Mac - OK

Explorer PC - OK

Obviously I did not exhaustively test all browsers and versions but I did confirm that the latest version of Safari 3 on BOTH OS X.4.11 and X.5.2 will cause the SpeadStream 4100 to return "invalid" errors when trying to enter in any information whatsoever including the 10 digit access code.


*Additional Details*:

The following combination was confirmed to cause this problem...

Safari 3.0.4, Tiger 10.4.11 and Leopard 10.5.2
Siemens SpeedStream 4100, firmware 1.0.0.48 and 1.0.0.53 (latest)

This is a very common modem for AT&T DSL Service.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 6, 2008)

It is not at all clear which procedure you are using to test the modem. If you are testing the modem from by plugging-out one computer and plugging-in another, then this may be the heart of your problem. If you want to use multiple computers, then you should install a router between your modem and computers. Otherwise, you may be required to power down the modem for 30 seconds between computer changes. This resets the modem by forcing it to acquire a new IP-address.


----------



## sparky672 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion.

I already have a LAN setup with a router.

To access this modem's GUI, it must directly be plugged into a computer and accessed via it's IP at 192.168.0.1

When accessing via Safari 3, data entered is NOT accepted...

FireFox on the same computer will allow data to be edited via the modem's GUI without a problem.

Previously, Safari 2 would work just as well.


----------



## sparky672 (Mar 6, 2008)

I filed an ADC Bug Report with Apple - #5784890



> *Summary:*
> 
> It seems that if you try to access the Siemens SpeedStream 4100 DSL modem's GUI with Safari 3.0.4, you will not be able to submit any data, make any changes to settings, or upload new firmware.  The Siemens SpeedStream 4100 is a very popular modem supplied by AT&T for their DSL subscribers.
> 
> ...


----------



## OGJackster (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a question about the same modem (Siemens SpeedStream 4100 DSL modem), anyone have problems with disconnects when you hang-up your phone?
I have a PowerPC G4 PowerBook, 10.4.11. Siemens SpeedStream 4100 DSL modem to a Belkin wireless G 2.4GHz router. I have line filters hooked up. I tried to upgrade my phone to a 6.0 digital and that didn't solve the problem either. I have PacBell and all line tests come out good. Any ideas??? I'm getting ready to chalk it up to just having a crappy router.


----------



## sparky672 (Apr 2, 2008)

OGJackster said:


> Here's a question about the same modem (Siemens SpeedStream 4100 DSL modem), anyone have problems with disconnects when you hang-up your phone?
> I have a PowerPC G4 PowerBook, 10.4.11. Siemens SpeedStream 4100 DSL modem to a Belkin wireless G 2.4GHz router. I have line filters hooked up. I tried to upgrade my phone to a 6.0 digital and that didn't solve the problem either. I have PacBell and all line tests come out good. Any ideas??? I'm getting ready to chalk it up to just having a crappy router.



Disconnects how?  Loses Line Sych or PPoE Login?

Disconnects when you hang up any phone or just a certain phone?

Did you unplug all your cordless phones and then try it with a standard corded phone?

The router should have no affect on the modem connection.  Did you unplug the router and then try it?

Did you complain to PacBell?  What did they say?


----------



## OGJackster (Apr 2, 2008)

Disconnects how? Loses Line Sych or PPoE Login? Not sure, I have to wait for it to dial back up.

Disconnects when you hang up any phone or just a certain phone? any cordless phone we have in the house

Did you unplug all your cordless phones and then try it with a standard corded phone? wow, never thought I'd say this, I don't have standard phones any longer.

The router should have no affect on the modem connection. Did you unplug the router and then try it? Haven't tried that yet.

Did you complain to PacBell? What did they say? PacBell checked the wires coming up to the house and they were fine. If they come into the house they will start charging me $$$. I never had this problem with my prior modem. I had the old one for like 6 years till it died.


----------



## sparky672 (Apr 2, 2008)

OGJackster said:


> sparky672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dial back up?  It's DSL, not "dial-up" so I'm not quite sure what you mean.  What exactly tells you that it needs to re-connect?  What indication(s) are you seeing to make this determination?  Are you looking at modem or router lights, or something on your computer screen?

When the modem loses Synch, the middle light will flash red for a while before returning to solid green.  This would indicate a wiring or hardware issue someplace between your modem and the phone company.

If it's a PPoE disconnect issue... depending on certain settings, you may not be maintaining a PPoE login.  See below**

Regardless of the root cause, you'll have to know *where* your PPoE DSL login is actually happening before you can do any effective troubleshooting.



OGJackster said:


> sparky672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very odd.



OGJackster said:


> sparky672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a corded phone you could eliminate the radio interference theory.

Wouldn't be a bad idea to get a cheap one.  At least you'd have a land line during a power failure too.



OGJackster said:


> sparky672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should.  It will tell you a lot.

Depends on your PPoE settings.  See below**



OGJackster said:


> sparky672 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people have line-backer and wouldn't get charged.  Ok, you don't.


***PPoE*

PPoE is required to log into your DSL account.  There is a screen within the 4100 modem interface that will let you choose from three options.

*1.  PPoE is on the Modem* -  In my opinion, the best option for all situations.  The modem itself logs into the DSL account and regardless of whether or not the router is plugged in.  With nothing at all hooked up to the modem, it will maintain a DSL account login at all times.  Just make sure the router and computers are not also attempting to log in with PPoE or the two will conflict.

*2.  PPoE is on the Computer* - Not a great option if you have a router or multiple computers.  This option requires the computer to do the PPoE login.  Without the computer turned on, you have no DSL connection.

*3.  Bridged Mode* - This shuts off the firewall and allows the router to do the PPoE login & firewall.  The downside is that if your router flakes out periodically, you'll lose your DSL connection.  When I used this option, I frequently had to reset my Netgear router.  If your router just decides to not send the PPoE login, then too bad for you.  This is why I prefer option #1, modem maintains it's own DSL connection totally independent of all other equipment.


*My opinions:*

 - You should make sure PPoE is done on the modem.  This will ease troubleshooting as you can instantly rule out your router, computer, etc.

 - If hanging up any one of your cordless phones causes the DSL to disconnect, I would think this is an inside wiring or line filter issue causing the modem to drop out of Synch.  I just don't see how anything on the phone line (hang ups) could get into the router.


----------



## OGJackster (Apr 4, 2008)

Sparky, thank you very much for your time and input. you have been helpful and informative.


----------

